
Shoplocket – Sell easily by embedding your product anywhere on the web - mottled
http://startcup.in/shoplocket-sell-easily-by-embedding-your-product-anywhere-on-the-web/
======
pknight
a middleman that takes 2.5% on top of transaction costs of whatever payment
gateway you use...yeah I'll pass.

